# coyote hounds



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I sometimes do. Not often though. Is your last name Goddard by chance? There are quite alot of them up here where I live.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

good guess on the last name  i have heard i have very distant relatives up north. i have no clue where at though. i have been reading some good info on shade tree. yep i sure do recognize one of those names. 
later, dave


----------

